# Changing patient from Inpatient to Observation after discharge



## kschulte71 (Nov 6, 2018)

Can you change a patient status from Inpatient to Observation (or vice versa) once the patient has been discharged?  
Also, can we change it just because the insurance says if you do we will pay you because the other does not meet medical necessity?


----------



## reawagner (Nov 6, 2018)

Only with Dr's orders... If Doctors orders indicates Obs than obs.  If drs orders indicates Inpatient.   Would check with CMS


----------



## kschulte71 (Nov 6, 2018)

Initial doc ordered shows Inpatient.  After the patient discharged, the Insurance stated should have been Obs instead.  So the only reason to change status is to get paid.


----------

